# Is it really necessary to wear a helmet while snowboarding?



## NWBoarder

I always say wear one. Especially if it's your first time.


----------



## Milo303

You dont have to... 

Try riding with no goggles though, see what happens


----------



## rainboarding

I bought a helmet for this coming season because I am getting into park seriously. Previous to that I had free-ridden on groomers (greens blues and blacks) for four seasons w/o a helmet. I never had a fall that caused a head-related impact. I would say it's always a good idea to wear one as it's like insurance, but I wouldn't really be worrying about it if I wasn't doing park/anything more than groomers.


----------



## MistahTaki

It's not necessary but it's highly recommended. Most people think that it's safe because it's "snow". It can still crack your skull open if you hit your head hard enough against hard packed snow. I personally don't wear a helmet and I've hit my head many times and it hurts. Unless you're riding in deep pow it's good to take precaution. Since it's your first time I think you should wear one.


----------



## thugit

reasearch kevin pearce.


----------



## roremc

I look at it this way. I only have one head. My brain is soft and easily damaged. Dr's for the most part can't do much if you fuck your self up head wise. Have a look at Natasha Richardson. She died last year in Quebec in a freak accident. She was on a bunny slope. You don't need to be doing a cliff drop on a double black to hurt yourself. 
Natasha Richardson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the snow. It can get rock hard especially if its man made. If you are new to it wear one. Mine has saved me a few times from clipping branches in the trees.


----------



## Tarzanman

Better to wear a helmet when snowboarding, if for no other reason than ice patches. 

If you happen to be turning hard or carving over an ice patch then you are going to hit the ground very hard and too quickly for you to react. Helmets will keep incidental knocks from ruining your day and keep hard hits from ruining your trip (or entire season).

I have tried an outing once or twice without a helmet. Sometimes it is more comfortable to just wear a beanie, i do feel more vulnerable without a helmet.



snowman123456 said:


> Is it really necessary to wear a helmet while snowboarding?
> 
> I've never been snowboarding before.
> 
> From most of the pictures I've seen it seems like most snowboarders do wear helmets while snowboarding.
> 
> Since your feet are pretty much locked into your snowboard at a fixed angle I can see how you might fall at weird angles where it would be hard to fall gracefully.
> 
> Does the snow tend to ice over at times where you could crack your skull on it? Has a helmet ever saved your skull while snowboarding?
> 
> This will be my first time snowboarding but I don't plan to do anything more advanced then beginner slopes.


----------



## tprior

I wear one now. I've never had a fall where one would come in handy, but you never know. Plus it actually has pretty good insulation to keep the heat in.


----------



## snowman123456

thugit said:


> reasearch kevin pearce.


Yes - but I'll be sticking to the beginner slopes - no crazy tricks on the half-pipe....


----------



## MistahTaki

Like mentioned above....ice patches/hardpacked snow.


----------



## snowman123456

Tarzanman said:


> Better to wear a helmet when snowboarding, if for no other reason than ice patches.
> 
> If you happen to be turning hard or carving over an ice patch then you are going to hit the ground very hard and too quickly for you to react. Helmets will keep incidental knocks from ruining your day and keep hard hits from ruining your trip (or entire season).


good point


----------



## KIRKRIDER

snowman123456 said:


> Yes - but I'll be sticking to the beginner slopes - no crazy tricks on the half-pipe....


Wait until you catch an edge on your heel side even a low speed on hard pack, and slam backward in a millisecond. I was almost knocked out and I had an helmet. Mind that I was teaching the kids, on a safe slow kid's day.
ALWAYS wear one. You do park? Buy a full face one.


----------



## MistahTaki

when i think about it....since it's your first time you'll be spending the whole day sitting on your butt or plowing the snow at 1 mph. still good to be on the safe side :laugh:


----------



## Qball

snowman123456 said:


> Yes - but I'll be sticking to the beginner slopes - no crazy tricks on the half-pipe....


It's your choice dude. A first time snowboarder has about a 100% chance of falling, multiple times.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

MistahTaki said:


> when i think about it....since it's your first time you'll be spending the whole day sitting on your butt or plowing the snow at 1 mph. still good to be on the safe side :laugh:


Unless he's a phenomenon like me, and manages to pick up speed with absolutely no direction control at his third run and smash against a woman or a family who didn't even know what happened.
True story.


----------



## Toecutter

Do you know what happens when you catch a heelside edge with your back towards the downslope? Imagine grabbing a child's doll by the ankles and slapping it down against the ground. That'll be you. 

I've cracked my head way harder during snowboarding than during any other sport. You're going to fall down more as a beginner than at any other time.


----------



## snowman123456

Toecutter said:


> Do you know what happens when you catch a heelside edge with your back towards the downslope? Imagine grabbing a child's doll by the ankles and slapping it down against the ground. That'll be you.


I believe I will wear a helmet


----------



## MistahTaki

pawlo said:


> Unless he's a phenomenon like me, and manages to pick up speed with absolutely no direction control at his third run and smash against a woman or a family who didn't even know what happened.
> True story.


First day I rode I was actually catching on pretty quick until I fell on my wrist. I was like "AHHHHHHH" and a guy on the lift above me yelled "are you okay?" lol. I thought I broke it, after I got up to ride down to the lodge I fell on it another 3 times. That sure ruined my day. I was soaked with a wet/frozen t-shirt sleeping at a table by myself while my friends snowboarded. :laugh:


----------



## snowman123456

MistahTaki said:


> First day I rode I was actually catching on pretty quick until I fell on my wrist. I was like "AHHHHHHH" and a guy on the lift above me yelled "are you okay?" lol. I thought I broke it, after I got up to ride down to the lodge I fell on it another 3 times. That sure ruined my day. I was soaked with a wet/frozen t-shirt sleeping at a table by myself while my friends snowboarded. :laugh:


funny story


----------



## Kesserendrel

My cousin died at Breckenridge a few years ago. Fractured skull dodging off to the edge of a groomer for a few fresh turns, lost an edge, and did a header into a tree. He hit so fast there was no damage at all to his hands (aka he didn't get them up). I swore to my family the next day that I'd always wear a helmet from then on, and I have.


----------



## MistahTaki

Kesserendrel said:


> My cousin died at Breckenridge a few years ago. Fractured skull dodging off to the edge of a groomer for a few fresh turns, lost an edge, and did a header into a tree. He hit so fast there was no damage at all to his hands (aka he didn't get them up). I swore to my family the next day that I'd always wear a helmet from then on, and I have.


Sad story. OP said he's going to wear a helmet. No need to scare away from boarding.


----------



## Toecutter

MistahTaki said:


> First day I rode I was actually catching on pretty quick until I fell on my wrist. I was like "AHHHHHHH" and a guy on the lift above me yelled "are you okay?" lol. I thought I broke it, after I got up to ride down to the lodge I fell on it another 3 times. That sure ruined my day. I was soaked with a wet/frozen t-shirt sleeping at a table by myself while my friends snowboarded. :laugh:


...and that brings us to the topic of wrist guards. The OP should strongly consider buying a pair. Wrist injuries are the most common snowboarding injury.

Bring:

helmet
wrist guards
goggles
synthetic or merino wool base layers (cotton kills)
health insurance card


----------



## snowman123456

Toecutter said:


> ...and that brings us to the topic of wrist guards. The OP should strongly consider buying a pair. Wrist injuries are the most common snowboarding injury.


Interesting - I didn't know that. Why are wrist injuries so common?


----------



## Toecutter

snowman123456 said:


> Interesting - I didn't know that. Why are wrist injuries so common?


...because people fall a lot on outstretched arms

snowboarding wrist injuries - Google Search


----------



## JoeR

snowman123456 said:


> Interesting - I didn't know that. Why are wrist injuries so common?


The natural tendency is to use your hands to break your fall, whether you're falling forward (in which case you tend to put your hands out in front of you), or falling backward (in which case you tend to put your hands down to catch yourself before you "sit down"). Sharp impacts like these can easily fracture a wrist. Unlike skiers, snowboarders can't move their feet independently to preserve balance or change the trajectory of a fall, so the hands get used as shields.


----------



## treymchattie

troll much?

he seriously posted 2 identical threads containing identical text except for goggles/helmets and none of you have caught it


----------



## Toecutter

Not to discourage you, but the common theme is that when you first start snowboarding you will get your ass kicked:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-your-very-first-snowboarding-experience.html

Obviously we here all loved it enough to stick with the sport despite that initial painful learning curve. If you don't have a lesson planned with a real instructor (not your pals or dad or whomever you're traveling with) you may want to sign up for at least a half day lesson to get started on the basics. It'll pay off in spades.


----------



## Toecutter

treymchattie said:


> troll much?
> 
> he seriously posted 2 identical threads containing identical text except for goggles/helmets and none of you have caught it


His questions seem legit when I read them.


----------



## MistahTaki

treymchattie said:


> troll much?
> 
> he seriously posted 2 identical threads containing identical text except for goggles/helmets and none of you have caught it


i noticed,they seem like legitimate questions. let it be.


----------



## JoeR

treymchattie said:


> troll much?
> 
> he seriously posted 2 identical threads containing identical text except for goggles/helmets and none of you have caught it


Just because he doesn't have an MFA in snowboard question writing doesn't mean he's a troll.


----------



## snowman123456

Toecutter said:


> ...and that brings us to the topic of wrist guards. The OP should strongly consider buying a pair. Wrist injuries are the most common snowboarding injury.
> 
> Bring:
> 
> helmet
> wrist guards
> goggles
> synthetic or merino wool base layers (cotton kills)
> health insurance card


Thanks for that info - you probably saved me a broken wrist.


----------



## tripper

Personally, I only wear one when I ride park. Mainly, for rails. But yea, it is definetly smart to wear one. One of my friends hit the ground so hard that her helmet actually cracked. Now imagine, what would've happened if she wasn't wearing one


----------



## Leo

I used to ride without a helmet, mainly due to me having the hardest time finding one that fit properly (odd shaped and huge head).

Hit the back of my head on ice after bricking a landing. Mild concussion.

Have a helmet now and last season... I was just on a groomer, hit ice patch full speed, caught edge, and slammed face first. The top front of the helmet and my goggles took the brunt of the damage. I still walked away with a bloody lip and pain in my nose. I can't imagine what my face would have been like if I didn't have those two pieces of gear on my head.

Careful with your wrist guard choices. Some cause worse damage rather than protect it. The best protection is to learn how to control your urge to stick your hands out when you fall. I let my forearms and elbow take the brunt when I fall. Better impact dispersion. Plus, broken arm > broken wrist. I broke my wrist and two bones in my hands (non-snowboarding related) on my dominant hand. It was something that I could have prevented and I regret ever doing it. My hand has never been the same and I can't bend it as well now (push ups hurt me now). Plus I have an early onset of arthritis to boot.


----------



## MistahTaki

This thread is starting to scare me into wearing a helmet. 


Is it necessary? is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? no, but i do it anyways because it's sterile and i like the taste.


----------



## tAo77

Should I play football without a helmet? To me the question is a similar one.

My wife works with peeps that have TBI's (Traumatic Brain Injury), and yes some of them got their TBI from snowboarding. Safe to say a TBI most definitely ruins a persons life. I hear so many boarders say they don't wear one because its uncomfortable or whatever. I say wear one from day one and it just becomes a part of riding for you. IMO its absolutely better to be on the safe side than the TBI side.

As far as wrist guards go IMO they're a must too. I read that 9 of 10 wrist injuries in snowboarding occur from beginners that have never taken a lesson with a certified instructor. With that in mind I would recommend a lesson also. One thing I was told was to make a fist while riding or falling which will lessen the impact on your wrists and move most of the force up the forearm. :dunno: Any one else ever hear this?


----------



## Toecutter

tAo77 said:


> One thing I was told was to make a fist while riding or falling which will lessen the impact on your wrists and move most of the force up the forearm. :dunno: Any one else ever hear this?


I've never heard that statement (not to say it couldn't be true) but making a fist at least helps to protect your fingers from getting sprained or fractured.


----------



## bostonboarder

Toecutter said:


> Do you know what happens when you catch a heelside edge with your back towards the downslope? Imagine grabbing a child's doll by the ankles and slapping it down against the ground. That'll be you.
> .


 happens to almost everyone at least once a season, perfect analogy


----------



## tAo77

Toecutter said:


> I've never heard that statement (not to say it couldn't be true) but making a fist at least helps to protect your fingers from getting sprained or fractured.


Think of your fingers striking the ground first as a lever to wrench your wrist to the breaking point.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

snowman123456 said:


> Thanks for that info - you probably saved me a broken wrist.


I'll propably sound like an old fart to you guys...but helmet, padded shorts and now my Level super pipe pro gloves give me much more confidence. and cursing for five minutes at the side of a run after you hit your ass on a ice patch is now a fading memory. Last time that happened I bounced back off and kept riding.
Thanks padded shorts! You are really comfy on the chairlift too.


----------



## oneshot

Q: Is it really necessary to wear a helmet while snowboarding? ????

A: NO

Explanation: While it is not "necessary" as u ask. its safer to ride with one than with out.. i don't wear em, but i see other people wearing them, doesn't mean u need to.. if you ride the great blue ice of the eastcoast it might be wiser. but it is not "necessary"


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

At times necessary but generally not sufficient


----------



## sedition

I wear one for several reason. In no particular order:

-helps keep head warm

-helps keep goggle in place

-more places to put stickers

-keeps head safe from, (a) my own wrecks, (b) other people crashing to me, (c) that one asshole who brings the bar on the lift down too fast and whacks you on the head

-helmet, goggles, and face mask, you just can't beat SWAT-team fashion (just kidding).


----------



## Halborr

I wear one because I seem to have a tendency to overestimate my own abilities, and I will advise anyone to wear one, but I won't push it on anyone. It's everyone's own choice.

With that said, hasn't this been gone over again and again? Where's that dead horse picture? :cheeky4:


----------



## freshy

In a way I wish there was snowboard helmets in 1988 when I first learned because I did do the ole heel edge to rag doll on the back of my head. But you learn quick after one of those.

I wore one for a season but I hated it, felt like it sat too high and left a big gap between my goggs and lid. And it was a pain in the ass wearing a turtleneck. My beagle did me a favor and ate the straps one day. I'm way more comfortable in a toque. I'm not much one for the park either otherwise I probably would wear one.


----------



## kysnowboarder

I wished I would have starting boarding in 1988...lol...I would have been 12 years old that would be awesome...

I wear a helmet....I have from the beginning. Even with a helmet, when I first started my head took numerous hits. 

I noticed in snowboard movies most of the pros don't wear helmets...I guess it just not cool.


----------



## justdust

I always wear a helmet...so it must be cool!


----------



## Norman426

They don't call them Beanie cams do they?


----------



## MistahTaki

pawlo said:


> I'll propably sound like an old fart to you guys...but helmet, padded shorts and now my Level super pipe pro gloves give me much more confidence. and cursing for five minutes at the side of a run after you hit your ass on a ice patch is now a fading memory. Last time that happened I bounced back off and kept riding.
> Thanks padded shorts! You are really comfy on the chairlift too.


Maybe I should start wearing my alpinestar motorcycle jacket and agv full face helmet now. That would sure make me confident. Maybe I should buy a full racing suit just for snowboarding.


----------



## freshy

kysnowboarder said:


> I wished I would have starting boarding in 1988...lol...I would have been 12 years old that would be awesome...
> 
> I wear a helmet....I have from the beginning. Even with a helmet, when I first started my head took numerous hits.
> 
> I noticed in snowboard movies most of the pros don't wear helmets...I guess it just not cool.


Yeah I was 13. I guess when you know what your doing you don't need a helmet, unless your just a cautious person or setting an example for your kids or something I guess.


----------



## Hurricane

I've been riding for 20 years and have never wore a helmet, but that's just me. I got a friend into boarding last year and his second time out he fell and knocked himself out, he now wheres a helmet. I've hit my head twice in the past 20 years, both in the park when I was younger. Once catching a backside edge riding half, result slight headache. Second time over rotating a 360 over a table top and catching my backside egde, that one knocked me out for a few seconds. Granted this was about 13 or 14 years ago before anyone wore helmets.


----------



## JoeR

freshy said:


> I guess when you know what your doing you don't need a helmet


That's like saying that if you know how to drive, you don't need a seatbelt.

There's a difference between making a personal choice about the level of risk one is willing to accept, and wrongly assuming that because of one's expertise there is no risk at all.


----------



## graybox

anyone know a decent low pro helment that fits seamless with the von zipper feenom goggles.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

MistahTaki said:


> Maybe I should start wearing my alpinestar motorcycle jacket and agv full face helmet now. That would sure make me confident. Maybe I should buy a full racing suit just for snowboarding.


We can have this discussion again when you turn 45 kiddo


----------



## thugit

graybox said:


> anyone know a decent low pro helment that fits seamless with the von zipper feenom goggles.


i have two capix's, one with a brim, the other without and it works well with my feenoms.


----------



## Toecutter

pawlo said:


> We can have this discussion again when you turn 45 kiddo


Ha! I'm right there with you.


----------



## ScBlack

Helmet saved my head for sure when I got hit by a chair lift in Mammoth. To imagine the chair hitting my head without one at the speed it was going...


----------



## binarypie

I've gone through phases of wearing helmets and not.

I didn't think they were required for the first couple years of riding. Then messing around with my friend I caught and edge hard and hit the back of my head against the side of his ski boot at speed. It took me 2 hours in the lodge before I felt I could ride again.

My helmet was stolen a 3 years ago and so I didn't bother replacing it because I was just freecarving and generally goofing around.
I wasn't taking things seriously and stayed out of the park.

This year I bought a helmet again as I'm starting to ride some very serious terrain and hope to compete in the Northface Masters when it comes to Kirkwood. 

Bottom line. Wear a helmet. 
If you are an expert level ride, perhaps you can risk it cruising blues and blacks or something. 

However, if you want to do any progression.

Without a doubt.

Wear a helmet.


----------



## S4Shredr

Although not "required" by any means I would highly suggest wearing one. 

I've worn one on and off my whole life but always wear one now. My dad died falling from 6 feet at work and hitting the back of his head on concrete two years ago... it really put things in perspective as to how serious blunt trauma to the head can be.

So yea, you should wear a helmet.


----------



## svwannabe

I have been riding 7 years with no helmet, never ate shit hard enough to consider. Brother slides out hard on a patch of ice last year, when i get to him he doesnt remember what happen or why he is even laying on the snow in the first place... I bought a helmet this year, probably the smarter choice.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

binarypie said:


> I've gone through phases of wearing helmets and not.
> 
> I didn't think they were required for the first couple years of riding. Then messing around with my friend I caught and edge hard and hit the back of my head against the side of his ski boot at speed. It took me 2 hours in the lodge before I felt I could ride again.
> 
> My helmet was stolen a 3 years ago and so I didn't bother replacing it because I was just freecarving and generally goofing around.
> I wasn't taking things seriously and stayed out of the park.
> 
> This year I bought a helmet again as I'm starting to ride some very serious terrain and hope to compete in the Northface Masters when it comes to Kirkwood.
> 
> Bottom line. Wear a helmet.
> If you are an expert level ride, perhaps you can risk it cruising blues and blacks or something.
> 
> However, if you want to do any progression.
> 
> Without a doubt.
> 
> Wear a helmet.


Dude...would love to ride together sometime. I'm sure you can show me spots in Kirkwood I haven't been yet


----------



## MistahTaki

ScBlack said:


> Helmet saved my head for sure when I got hit by a chair lift in Mammoth. To imagine the chair hitting my head without one at the speed it was going...


how low are those fricken chairlifts lmao.


----------



## Tarzanman

Hey now don't player-hate... Congratulate! This is what I am riding in this season:

Protec classic black helmet









Alpinestars Bionic 2 protection jacket









Demon Hardtail shorts (the hard pads are attached with velcro to the padding, so they can come off)









Now I don't mind falls, or trees... or linebackers.



MistahTaki said:


> Maybe I should start wearing my alpinestar motorcycle jacket and agv full face helmet now. That would sure make me confident. Maybe I should buy a full racing suit just for snowboarding.


----------



## RawStylus909

ScBlack said:


> Helmet saved my head for sure when I got hit by a chair lift in Mammoth. To imagine the chair hitting my head without one at the speed it was going...


What are you, one of those blue creatures from AVATAR? geeez


----------



## MistahTaki

Tarzanman said:


> Hey now don't player-hate... Congratulate! This is what I am riding in this season:
> 
> Protec classic black helmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpinestars Bionic 2 protection jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demon Hardtail shorts (the hard pads are attached with velcro to the padding, so they can come off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't mind falls, or trees... or linebackers.


You forgot the shin guards and wrist guards. it's dangerous out there my friend.


----------



## Tarzanman

I don't really need wristguards. I tumbled and taught tumbling for a couple of years. A tumble onto some snow won't do anything to my wrists that hundreds of backhandsprings and walking around on my hands can't do.

Don't need shin guards, but I have considered soft knee pads. I already own some from my skate park days on my inline skates, but they are a bit bulky for wearing under my shell.



MistahTaki said:


> You forgot the shin guards and wrist guards. it's dangerous out there my friend.


I know your intent is to be smug, but the joke is on you. My butt doesn't freeze on the chair lift and I don't get scrapes or bruises if I misjudge a mogul or wash out on a cat track (man I hate cat tracks). When you grow up some and reach my age you might decide that wearing some gear is a good way to help make sure you can keep on going all day, every day even if you have some spectacular wipe-outs. 

A word to the wise: you won't heal quickly forever.... and major injuries have a habit of turning into chronic/recurring aches later on when you're older. Ask any athlete.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

have you tried the jacket yet? I was wondering if I should get something or if it be overkill or at minimum uncomfortable. Impact shorts and soft knee pads I have and were a great investment... like you said, keeps you warm and comfy, especially on ice


----------



## Tarzanman

I haven't tried out my new Alpinestars armored jacket, but I was riding with this before I got it.

Icon Field Armor Vest









It does add to the bulk, but I am not riding a pipe or doing any tricks that require flexible contortion. The back protector in particular has softened quite a few falls on cat tracks (man I hate cat tracks). It is tougher to lean over and strap your boots in with 3 layers AND a back/chest protector on, but I would rather deal with a few seconds (or minutes, at the extreme) frustration than potentially nurse a pulled muscle or something.

I seperated my shoulder after I crash landed off of the big jump at Breck in January. I will tell you this: snowboarding with an injury puts a little bit of a damper on your fun.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Thanks... 
Yea last year I went off a jump on my first run and landed on my tailbone/back.... thank god for the shorts but everything above waist line was hell... awful day riding but did it anyways


----------



## newguy36

I hit my head off a patch of ice last season. Ever since then I've been wearing a helmet.


----------



## snowman123456

Which make/model do you recommend for a low profile helmet?

I started out by ordering a "Burton Red Tantrum Classic Helmet" but I thought the helmet was too round and bulky. It made my head look like an ice cream cone. Also, the helmet was advertised as matte black but it seemed kind of shiny for a helmet that's supposed to have a matte finish. Overall I thought the helmet was lacking especially since it's made by Burton who usually makes pretty cool products.

The next helmet I bought was Smith Tantrum helmet in matte black. This helmet is one of the coolest looking helmets I've seen. However, it feels a little bit heavy - I wouldn't mind a helmet that is a little bit lighter weight. The matte black finish looks good. I like the overall shape and quality. The XL is a bit large so I might try the large. Unfortunately, my head size might be somewhere between the L and XL so I might have to go with the XL even though it's a little bit big.

So what make/model do you like for a snowboard helmet? I gotta have it in matte black, preferably for <$150....


----------



## ChuChu

snowman123456 said:


> Which make/model do you recommend for a low profile helmet?
> 
> I started out by ordering a "Burton Red Tantrum Classic Helmet" but I thought the helmet was too round and bulky. It made my head look like an ice cream cone. Also, the helmet was advertised as matte black but it seemed kind of shiny for a helmet that's supposed to have a matte finish. Overall I thought the helmet was lacking especially since it's made by Burton who usually makes pretty cool products.
> 
> The next helmet I bought was Smith Tantrum helmet in matte black. This helmet is one of the coolest looking helmets I've seen. However, it feels a little bit heavy - I wouldn't mind a helmet that is a little bit lighter weight. The matte black finish looks good. I like the overall shape and quality. The XL is a bit large so I might try the large. Unfortunately, my head size might be somewhere between the L and XL so I might have to go with the XL even though it's a little bit big.
> 
> So what make/model do you like for a snowboard helmet? I gotta have it in matte black, preferably for <$150....


Try Smith Maze.


----------



## JeffreyCH

snowman123456 said:


> Which make/model do you recommend for a low profile helmet?
> 
> I started out by ordering a "Burton Red Tantrum Classic Helmet" but I thought the helmet was too round and bulky. It made my head look like an ice cream cone. Also, the helmet was advertised as matte black but it seemed kind of shiny for a helmet that's supposed to have a matte finish. Overall I thought the helmet was lacking especially since it's made by Burton who usually makes pretty cool products.
> 
> The next helmet I bought was Smith Tantrum helmet in matte black. This helmet is one of the coolest looking helmets I've seen. However, it feels a little bit heavy - I wouldn't mind a helmet that is a little bit lighter weight. The matte black finish looks good. I like the overall shape and quality. The XL is a bit large so I might try the large. Unfortunately, my head size might be somewhere between the L and XL so I might have to go with the XL even though it's a little bit big.
> 
> So what make/model do you like for a snowboard helmet? I gotta have it in matte black, preferably for <$150....


Helmets are kind of like boots to me, you really have to try them on. I tried on about a dozen before going with a Giro G9. Light, comfy, warm, and adjustable. The G9 is just under $100 too.


----------



## john doe

Agreed. With the news style hard foam helmets getting a good fit can be challenging. I found Smith Hustle fits my head best. Even though it is a little bulky it feels like wearing any other hat.


----------



## rasmasyean

Murphy's Law says that if you don't wear one, eventually you will regret it.


----------



## Donutz

newguy36 said:


> I hit my head off a patch of ice last season. Ever since then I've been wearing a helmet.


You are one of the lucky ones in that your wakeup call left you able to do something about it. For a lot of people, the lesson comes too late.


----------



## JerseyStrong27

Last week, I rode Saturday and Sunday. By the end of Sunday I was exhausted. On my last run, I simply ran out of gas and lost it. Went backside over my board and my head slammed against the snow. The front of my neck has been extremely soar for a few days now (whiplash?). My helmet was in my Jeep. From now on, that thing will be on my damn head. Don't learn the hard way because you never know how bad it could be.


----------



## Toecutter

Donutz said:


> You are one of the lucky ones in that your wakeup call left you able to do something about it. For a lot of people, the lesson comes too late.


Well, if he had a permanent head injury at least he could take up paintballing.


----------



## thetraveler

Toecutter said:


> Well, if he had a permanent head injury at least he could take up paintballing.


looool! great cross-thread grudging


----------



## LukeRees

*Why I wear a helmet*

I thought it might be worth re-opening this old thread to find out if opinions on helmet wearing have changed?

Personally I always don a lid and have written a light hearted article about why I wear a helmet snowboarding. 

My reasons range from somewhere to put stickers to the irony of being hit on the head by a chairlift safety bar and from feeling I do not have enough to carry (in comparison to skiers) to using helmet-cam.


----------



## snowklinger

*sorry, but, no*



LukeRees said:


> I thought it might be worth re-opening this old thread to find out if opinions on helmet wearing have changed?
> 
> Personally I always don a lid and have written a light hearted article about why I wear a helmet snowboarding.
> 
> My reasons range from somewhere to put stickers to the irony of being hit on the head by a chairlift safety bar and from feeling I do not have enough to carry (in comparison to skiers) to using helmet-cam.


riveting article.

wtf man. I can't UNREAD paragraphs like "place to put stickers" and "i don't have enough to carry."

I hope your grade 5 teacher gives you a harsh critique for this project, over 35 or not.

FML


----------



## LukeRees

*Interesting feedback*

Thanks for your feedback snowklinger, glad that my writing is unforgettable. Of course if you go lidless then you run the risk of taking a knock and forgetting it all....

The idea of the article is a tongue in cheek look at the topic of helmet wearing. I was trying to take a light hearted look at a serious topic, in the hope that some non-helmet wearers might take to it more than a load of statistics and scientific studies. 

I guess us Brits have a slightly different sense of humour then you guys across the pond.


----------



## td.1000

LukeRees said:


> I guess us Brits have a slightly different sense of humour then you guys across the pond.


and what about canadians? we're also from across the pond.

we got it was a joke, but you made it sound like you were making fun of people who do wear a helmet. you're basically, whether it's for the sake of a joke or not, associating wearing a helmet to all sorts of dumb practices. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Deacon

Since we're revisiting old shit...

I wear a helmet because:











'nuff said.


----------



## LukeRees

td.1000 said:


> and what about canadians? we're also from across the pond.
> 
> we got it was a joke, but you made it sound like you were making fun of people who do wear a helmet. you're basically, whether it's for the sake of a joke or not, associating wearing a helmet to all sorts of dumb practices. :thumbsdown:


Hey no offence meant to anyone across the pond, I did a season in Whistler and spent 3 months travelling across the country. I have nothing but love and admiration for the Canadian way of life. Also I have travelled a fair amount in the US and with Americans all over the world. I was just saying we have a different sense of humour (of course it may just be me that has a different sense of humour than everyone else?).

I am glad you got it but it is interesting that you think i was making fun of people who wear helmets. I am a proud helmet wearer and the aim was the opposite, making not wearing a helmet seem ridiculous. As far as I am concerned the only dumb practice related to the article is not wearing a helmet, the rest is just personal preferences that won't kill you.


----------



## LukeRees

*Best reason ever!*



The Deacon said:


> Since we're revisiting old shit...
> 
> I wear a helmet because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said.


At least you found out the reason while wearing a helmet. Plenty of people only realise why they should wear a helmet when they have a big spill without a lid.


----------



## snowklinger

ehh, forgot to add:

super funny!


----------



## td.1000

heh, I wasn't offended. what I meant to say was that your article would've been more effective if you pretended NOT to wear a helmet and gave all sorts of dumb reasons for not doing so. anyways, I'm no writer, so what do I know.

this thread should be archived next to similar "is it necessary to wear a seatbelt while driving?" and "is smoking really bad for you?" threads.


----------



## LukeRees

td.1000 said:


> heh, I wasn't offended. what I meant to say was that your article would've been more effective if you pretended NOT to wear a helmet and gave all sorts of dumb reasons for not doing so. anyways, I'm no writer, so what do I know.
> 
> this thread should be archived next to similar "is it necessary to wear a seatbelt while driving?" and "is smoking really bad for you?" threads.


:thumbsup:
Good - I was worried that as I am new to the forum I was offending the regulars...

You may not be a writer but that is a good idea for an article. Not sure it would work on my blog but I could probably post it elsewhere. I will look into it.


----------



## Deacon

LukeRees said:


> Hey no offence meant to anyone across the pond, I did a season in Whistler and spent 3 months travelling across the country. I have nothing but love and admiration for the Canadian way of life. Also I have travelled a fair amount in the US and with Americans all over the world. I was just saying we have a different sense of humour (of course it may just be me that has a different sense of humour than everyone else?).
> 
> I am glad you got it but it is interesting that you think i was making fun of people who wear helmets. I am a proud helmet wearer and the aim was the opposite, making not wearing a helmet seem ridiculous. As far as I am concerned the only dumb practice related to the article is not wearing a helmet, the rest is just personal preferences that won't kill you.


I read your article as satire. Seemed pretty obvious.:dunno:


----------



## cookiedog

I don't even know why this topic is being discussed. :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211

cookiedog said:


> I don't even know why this topic is being discussed. :dunno:


Cuz there's no snow? :dunno:

Btw, I wear a helmet snowboarding, on my MTB, but will ride MC without one! Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## LukeRees

The Deacon said:


> I read your article as satire. Seemed pretty obvious.:dunno:


Cheers The Deacon!


----------



## Altephor

Toecutter said:


> Do you know what happens when you catch a heelside edge with your back towards the downslope? Imagine grabbing a child's doll by the ankles and slapping it down against the ground. That'll be you.
> 
> I've cracked my head way harder during snowboarding than during any other sport. You're going to fall down more as a beginner than at any other time.


Done this. Hurts like hell and can end in concussion. Also, something I haven't seen mentioned here: was riding a green one day, no helmet. Fell on a toeside turn, very gently, facing up the mountain. I say gently, until a boarder behind me didn't stop in time and slammed his board into my skull. That was a sled ride after almost losing consciousness on the hill. No concussion luckily. 

Wear a helmet.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Because no matter how good you think you are! There is some new-be ready to take you out... But it's your head.


----------



## RightCoastShred

I don't wear a helmet while skateboarding, but for snowboarding i feel its extremely necessary due to the speed and hard density of groomed snow.


----------



## brownSnow

RightCoastShred said:


> I don't wear a helmet while skateboarding, but for snowboarding i feel its extremely necessary due to the speed and hard density of groomed snow.


skateboarding + concrete + skull , i dunno man, seen some guys doing huge rails/stairs with no helmet, such a bad decision 

me +1 helmet


----------



## Manicmouse

Altephor said:


> Done this. Hurts like hell and can end in concussion. Also, something I haven't seen mentioned here: was riding a green one day, no helmet. Fell on a toeside turn, very gently, facing up the mountain. I say gently, until a boarder behind me didn't stop in time and slammed his board into my skull. That was a sled ride after almost losing consciousness on the hill. No concussion luckily.
> 
> Wear a helmet.


We called that move the heelside head gonk. I did it once when learning on icy slopes and lay there long enough for ski patrol to ask if I was ok. I was 

Only ever concussed myself snowboarding once, was wearing a helmet that time!

edit: Oh yeah, always wear a helmet!


----------



## Simon Birch

When I lived in CO I never really wore one, but then I moved out east and hit my head so hard on the ice I saw a huge red circle for like a second. I'm amazed I didn't get a concussion. After that I started rocking one.


----------



## chomps1211

Simon Birch said:


> When I lived in CO I never really wore one, but then I moved out east and hit my head so hard on the ice *I saw a huge red circle for like a second.* I'm amazed I didn't get a concussion. After that I started rocking one.


I was gonna ask, if you hit your head hard enough to see stars,..? Did you hit hard enough to give yourself a "_Mild_" concussion? But dude,…!

If your hit altered your visual acuity and perception that much? I'd say you _did_ get a least mildly concussed!


----------



## Simon Birch

chomps1211 said:


> I was gonna ask, if you hit your head hard enough to see stars,..? Did you hit hard enough to give yourself a "_Mild_" concussion? But dude,…!
> 
> If your hit altered your visual acuity and perception that much? I'd say you _did_ get a least mildly concussed!


I wouldn't say stars it looked more like the Japanese flag, although once I did see stars on a mountain bike crash and I was wearing even wearing a helmet. I got looked at right after it happened and was told everything was ok. Luckily I didn't get a head ache or anything, and after a few minutes it was like it never happened. But after this incident I started wearing a helmet, out here it's not like landing on a bunch of pillows lol.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Cracked a helmet just losing balance in a lift line from a :ski banana: Hit head on a large mound of ice was directly behind me. Wow no helmet would not have been pretty.


----------



## chomps1211

yeah,.. bit of a misunderstanding there. I wasn't asking if you saw stars. My original intent to post was just to ask in general, if one saw stars from a hit to the head, would one consider that being very mildly concussed?! Your hit sounds like it was a whole different animal. I've never even heard of a visual reaction like that! 

Off of the hill, I've hit my head hard enough to "gray" out! Never fully losing consciousness, but field of vision narrowed & darkened, fell to the ground, etc. That was at work, and after a few minutes recovery, I managed to finish the day!


----------



## cav0011

Oddly the times I have been concussed I never had vision issues...maybe it's related to where I got hit though. I mostly just became stupid and nauseous. Once I was more sensitive to light. 

Always wear a helmet never hurt my head boarding. All my concussions are from basketball and football.


----------



## SnowDogWax

As a post continues seems it take on new life. My cracked helmet issue as to stars, head nauseous, or any concussed symptoms no.


----------



## chomps1211

SnowDogWax said:


> As a post continues seems it take on new life. My cracked helmet issue as to stars, head nauseous, or any concussed symptoms no.


lol While that's always a possability with any thread here. With a "zombie" thread,..? All bets are off! They either get "piked" in the head & die right away, or people keep turning and start chewing on all sorts of _odd_ flesh!!!!


----------



## Manicmouse

cav0011 said:


> Oddly the times I have been concussed I never had vision issues...maybe it's related to where I got hit though. I mostly just became stupid and nauseous. Once I was more sensitive to light.


I drove down an alpine road with concussion that was slowly kicking in. I only realised I was concussed, and should hand over the driving to my wife, when my driving became erratic :whiteflag:

Ended up with the worst headache, 2-3 hours at an after hours medical centre not allowed to sleep until they released me.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Snowboarding with a blond who got concussed simply while walking into the lodge......
She forgot to use the door :yahoo::crazy2::laughat:


----------



## speedjason

just wait until you catch an edge and knock the fuck out of you.


----------



## jstmcook

speedjason said:


> just wait until you catch an edge and knock the fuck out of you.


third time out boarding and my buddy finally talked me into wearing one... just so happened to catch heel and put a fucking crater in the ice. The stars were pretty and all but ill always wear one now.


----------



## OU812

I remember as a kid slipping on the concrete at a hotel indoor swimming pool and hit my head pretty hard. This actually happened more than once, and no not the same day haha. That's gotta be up there with banging your head on ice with a beanie on, maybe worse. No stars or lights or birdies or anything, just hurt pretty bad and had a small lump there.

I wear a helmet, but mostly because of the other morons around me (other skiers) on the hill who I don't trust and shitty icy man-made snow. Could be anything from a gaper swinging around with his skis on his shoulder and whacking you across the head (the 3m radius killzone skiers have) or someone running into me on the hill. Another reason why I have goggles on all the time as well when riding. If I was out in the backcountry, which I hope to get into eventually, it would depend on terrain I guess.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Cracked my helmet & not my head on a mound of ice in a lift line...


----------



## 2hellnbak

snowman123456 said:


> Yes - but I'll be sticking to the beginner slopes - no crazy tricks on the half-pipe....


Yeah, you'll be on hard packed snow for the most part. I hit my head and hurt it a lot more when I was new and riding slow than I do now that I am confident and ride like a maniac. Now I just cartwheel and my head barely touches the ground :hairy:

That said, I have a helmet, need to find it. Or buy a new one. Brains are awfully hard to repair compared to legs and what not.


----------



## Manicmouse

You're replying to a post from 2010 dude :facepalm3:


----------



## 2hellnbak

Manicmouse said:


> You're replying to a post from 2010 dude :facepalm3:



Sorry if it wrecked your day. I hope we can get past this and be friends. I really do, my heart is aching about it. I'll pay more attention from now on, maybe.

The cool part is, and get this, it could help somebody in THE FUTURE, as this post will always be here unless the world collapses.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Manicmouse said:


> You're replying to a post from 2010 dude :facepalm3:


Your replying to someone who was replying, I'm just replying? Waiting for reply


----------



## 2hellnbak

SnowDogWax said:


> Your replying to someone who was replying, I'm just replying? Waiting for reply


Now you're really causing trouble! :jumping1:

Why all the replies, it's almost like this is a message board or something!


----------



## Manicmouse

2hellnbak said:


> Sorry if it wrecked your day. I hope we can get past this and be friends. I really do, my heart is aching about it. I'll pay more attention from now on, maybe.
> 
> The cool part is, and get this, it could help somebody in THE FUTURE, as this post will always be here unless the world collapses.


I just liked how your response was directed to that dude from the past, dunno if I can ever move on from the hilarity of the situation 



SnowDogWax said:


> Your replying to someone who was replying, I'm just replying? Waiting for reply


But but but I'm replying to someone who just recently replied to someone who replied a long time ago. It's a different scenario!!



2hellnbak said:


> Now you're really causing trouble! :jumping1:
> 
> Why all the replies, it's almost like this is a message board or something!


No, it's a place you go to when you're bored at work


----------



## 2hellnbak

Manicmouse said:


> No, it's a place you go to when you're bored at work


I still hope we can be friends and I apologize for taking you from your work.

Hugs?


----------



## Bamfboardman

Just wear one. There's seriously no reason not to.


----------



## rpadc

I'm a beginner and I wiped out first day of the season right after Thanksgiving. Impacted on the side of my head. Glad I was wearing a helmet.

I just figure, why chance it? I'll sacrifice some comfort over the possibility of brain damage, not matter how remote the odds are.


----------



## Manicmouse

2hellnbak said:


> I still hope we can be friends and I apologize for taking you from your work.
> 
> Hugs?


Just wear a helmet next time ok?


----------



## speedjason

Figured I should revive this thread a little bit.
Bought the Giro Combyn helmet. It fits surprisingly good give how oddly shaped my head is.
I went for a last year model which is only $70 and its pretty good quality IMO.
It is a soft shell helmet but the foam is pretty nice and seems to absorb force better. It also fits my goggles perfectly.
It also comes with three different thickness neck pads to fit different head shapes.
It's warm enough for 30F ish weather although I would consider wearing something under when it drops below 20F.
As for actual testing, I don't really fall nowadays, but might come useful since I started hitting the park this winter.


----------



## chomps1211

speedjason said:


> Figured I should revive this thread a little bit.
> Bought the Giro Combyn helmet. It fits surprisingly good give how oddly shaped my head is…..


LoL! You got one a those Large, "Lumpy, Punkin' sized" Melons? I ask cuz I got a noggin like that myself and It's hard for me to find a helmet that fits comfortable. I like the idea of those Multiple impact helmets. 

And,.. Since it seems I recall reading here on the forum somewhere that even without taking a hard impact, it was recommended that you replace single impact helmets after so many years? If that's true,..? I am likely to need a new one in the next year or two.

Do these new helmets seem to fit with a lower profile at all than the hard shell Giro's do? (With my large head to begin with,.. I look like I'm wearing a freakin' space helmet when wearing mine!) :lol:


----------



## cbrenthus

My attitude after getting back into snowboarding last year after a 2 decade hiatus is this:

First - so many people are wearing helmets these days, and they don't seem to be afraid of crashing as they used to be, I see tons of skiers/boarders flying down the hill way past their skill level. My point here is you might not be doing anything that crazy, but get taken out by some idiot flying straight down the mountain with a helmet.

Second - I'm farther from the ground than I was 2 decades ago, and not quite as resilient to injury as I used to be

Third - I don't want to be lying in a hospital bed thinking "If only I'd worn a helmet, I wouldn't be here!"


----------



## JH84

I started wearing them about 5 years ago when I started going a lot again. Honestly it took some time to get used to but I love it now. It's warm, branches don't steal your hat and googles, and it's cozy and comfortable. 

I hate when I forget it, I feel naked riding without it now.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Helmet tech helps... 20 years ago helmet choices where slim.:facepalm3:





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## speedjason

chomps1211 said:


> LoL! You got one a those Large, "Lumpy, Punkin' sized" Melons? I ask cuz I got a noggin like that myself and It's hard for me to find a helmet that fits comfortable. I like the idea of those Multiple impact helmets.
> 
> And,.. Since it seems I recall reading here on the forum somewhere that even without taking a hard impact, it was recommended that you replace single impact helmets after so many years? If that's true,..? I am likely to need a new one in the next year or two.
> 
> Do these new helmets seem to fit with a lower profile at all than the hard shell Giro's do? (With my large head to begin with,.. I look like I'm wearing a freakin' space helmet when wearing mine!) :lol:


Its relatively low profile. The dual density foam is only 3/4 inch thick. I would say my goggles flow very well with my helmet. It's a bucket shape helmet so does not look like a skier's helmet.
My head is very round not oval like most people meaning most hardshell helmets are too tight on the sides squishing my head like crazy and very loose front and back.
Usually you want to replace helmets every 6 years just like car tires, foam starts to deteriorate due to moisture and grease.


----------

